# Why is my dog eating coal???



## Starbucks (22 November 2007)

????????

She can't be THAT hungry?


----------



## alicedove (22 November 2007)

I think a lot of dogs like coal. Something to do with the minerals, carbon? whatever. Some preggers ladies eat coal!


----------



## Starbucks (22 November 2007)

Really??? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  OMG how weird is that!!


----------



## sevenoceans (22 November 2007)

Mine does it... helps their tummy... the black ovals biscuits have charcoal in it.


----------



## k9h (22 November 2007)

Charcol aids digestion. Nothing to worry about. Mine do it saves me having to clean the firehalf!


----------



## Starbucks (22 November 2007)

We won't have anything to put on the fire at this rate!


----------



## k9h (22 November 2007)

I know the feeling! Just glad mine are black labs! Dread to think what your's look like after being in the cole bunker! They can't exactly hide the fact!!


----------



## keeperscottage (22 November 2007)

Arrived home lunchtime after leaving dogs in the lounge (I must have been mad!) and ....... coal everywhere! Chewed, deposited on the sofa - EVERYWHERE! Got the Dyson out and vacuumed up.....got home tonight .... MORE COAL! Why???


----------



## Starbucks (22 November 2007)

We've got wooden floors with a red rug - luckily it has wine, pee stains etc already, sooo glad I don't have a nice clean pale house!


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (22 November 2007)

Ours don't come into the house much, they steal coal from the bag outside though.

And to answer the question, they do it to p*** you off!


----------



## random_rider (23 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
We won't have anything to put on the fire at this rate! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

SAME! Maggie loves coal!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Silly mutt!


----------



## Stacie_and_Jed (23 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]


And to answer the question, they do it to p*** you off! 

[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL


----------



## random_rider (23 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]


And to answer the question, they do it to p*** you off! 

[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

true true ROFL!


----------



## happihorse (25 November 2007)

Someone once told me that they fed calves coal / charcoal when they had the squirts, so it must help to settle their tummies!


----------

